# How sad are you as a detailer ?



## westerman (Oct 12, 2008)

So having moved into my new retirement home I have to park the car in my space in the small communal car park.

I can only see the roof and the windscreen from the window.
Having spruced up the car this morning and applied DD Future Armour we have just had a mini storm with some torrential rain

The sad bit is, I find myself with a pair of binoculars, watching the rain beading and sheeting of the car roof and watching the behaviour of the H2go on the windscreen.

Is this normal or have I totally lost the plot.

Harry


----------



## TonyHill (Jul 28, 2015)

Perfectly normal behaviour.....nothing to worry about :lol::thumb:


----------



## wayne451 (Aug 15, 2016)

I’m actually pleased when I get to the end of a bottle of something!?! Ran down a bottle of car shampoo and tyre black today which pleased me no end.


----------



## BradleyW (May 4, 2015)

What is normal? That's what I say!

I always watch my car from the window to see how well the water is beading and sheeting.


----------



## sevenfourate (Mar 23, 2013)

My neighbours think i'm nuts.

A few weeks ago i fitted a gas-strut to the bonnet of one of our cars and a small piece of a plastic clip broke off and was rattling around inside the bonnet.

So just as i was out there with the hoover connected to small piece of hose; trying to retrieve said piece of plastic - one of the neighbours drives past. I caught him shaking his head. I'm guessing he was thinking i was 'hoovering' under the hood as such. Oh well......


----------



## Stoner (Jun 25, 2010)

wayne451 said:


> I'm actually pleased when I get to the end of a bottle of something!?! Ran down a bottle of car shampoo and tyre black today which pleased me no end.


I am the same - I love ordering a replacement and a chance to try something new perhaps :thumb:

All of my neighbours think I am nuts! Almost every day I am out cleaning something - it's normal behaviour for me :buffer: :detailer:


----------



## suds (Apr 27, 2012)

westerman said:


> So having moved into my new retirement home I have to park the car in my space in the small communal car park.
> 
> I can only see the roof and the windscreen from the window.
> Having spruced up the car this morning and applied DD Future Armour we have just had a mini storm with some torrential rain
> ...


Do staff in the office wear white jackets? If yes - then yes, if no - then knock yourself out Westers - whatever brings us joy and gives us a focus/purpose is all good mate :thumb:


----------



## westerman (Oct 12, 2008)

suds said:


> Do staff in the office wear white jackets? If yes - then yes, if no - then knock yourself out Westers - whatever brings us joy and gives us a focus/purpose is all good mate :thumb:


Lol it's not a "waiting for death" home as such, no staff or offices, just a retirement complex of small bungalows.:lol:

Harry


----------



## westerman (Oct 12, 2008)

sevenfourate said:


> My neighbours think i'm nuts.
> 
> A few weeks ago i fitted a gas-strut to the bonnet of one of our cars and a small piece of a plastic clip broke off and was rattling around inside the bonnet.
> 
> So just as i was out there with the hoover connected to small piece of hose; trying to retrieve said piece of plastic - one of the neighbours drives past. I caught him shaking his head. I'm guessing he was thinking i was 'hoovering' under the hood as such. Oh well......


I used to always be hoovering under the hood, still do if I go to my Daughters to use her driveway. I mean how else can you reach down into all those corners where you can see dust.
Got to admit I do look to see no one's looking first.:lol:

Harry


----------



## Kenan (Sep 7, 2015)

westerman said:


> I find myself with a pair of binoculars, watching the rain beading and sheeting of the car roof


Great tip 

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

Perfectly normal...I bet lots of us (at least I) run out of the house into torrential rainfall just to see the beads fall of the car...several times :lol:


----------



## wayne451 (Aug 15, 2016)

Stoner said:


> I am the same - I love ordering a replacement and a chance to try something new perhaps :thumb:
> 
> All of my neighbours think I am nuts! Almost every day I am out cleaning something - it's normal behaviour for me :buffer: :detailer:


Think it's because I feel it's not going to waste? I have stuff for the car coming out of my ears. Keep trying to run it down but it's not really working. :lol:

In terms of 'sad' things I've done;
* Cleaned the pedal rubbers with a tooth brush then put solution finish on them.
* Used metal polish inside the exhaust.
* Cleaned the factory foot mats that are built in to the carpet then used AG trim gel on it even though they're covered by mats.
* Took the wheel trims off to clean inside them, even used fallout remover on the rear of them and then put FK1000P on the inside of them.

I think the thing that struck me as going OTT was a guy on here who took his front wings off to clean inside of them? No insult intended to whoever it was, I just remember thinking 'he makes me look normal!' :lol:


----------



## westerman (Oct 12, 2008)

wayne451 said:


> Think it's because I feel it's not going to waste? I have stuff for the car coming out of my ears. Keep trying to run it down but it's not really working. :lol:
> 
> In terms of 'sad' things I've done;
> * Cleaned the pedal rubbers with a tooth brush then put solution finish on them.
> ...


Nice one, great to know things are clean, even when you can't see them. I'm a big fan of the saying "If you want to keep it, keep it clean":buffer:

Harry


----------



## gishy (Feb 24, 2018)

sevenfourate said:


> My neighbours think i'm nuts.
> 
> A few weeks ago i fitted a gas-strut to the bonnet of one of our cars and a small piece of a plastic clip broke off and was rattling around inside the bonnet.
> 
> So just as i was out there with the hoover connected to small piece of hose; trying to retrieve said piece of plastic - one of the neighbours drives past. I caught him shaking his head. I'm guessing he was thinking i was 'hoovering' under the hood as such. Oh well......


Not just the neighbours, the look from the wife when I explained why I had bought a carpet type mat to protect the factory mats already fitted to the car


----------



## Stoner (Jun 25, 2010)

wayne451 said:


> * Used metal polish inside the exhaust.
> * Cleaned the factory foot mats that are built in to the carpet then used


I have done both of these...often. Makes me wonder if this is the reason my Mrs gives me one of "those looks" when I say I am popping out to the garage...


----------



## lijongtao (Dec 1, 2017)

My neighbour is always doing his garden, especially his hedge with scissors, he's obsessed and I say nothing to him. My buckets come out and all the usual comments are flying across the road. One man's hobby is another man's boredom. I don't garden, crosswords, collect stamps or am I football mad, but I enjoy cleaning the car. (the end result anyway)

You do your thing Harry. I think you're perfectly sane. Mind, I am no judge of sanity really but I think you're good.


----------



## MrPassat (Mar 30, 2018)

It shouldn’t be ‘how sad are you as a detailer’ but ‘how happy are you as a detailer’.
It feels good, just do it!

I love looking at the reflections on a freshly polished car, or the deep black look of freshly dressed tyres...even if the effect is spoilt after the first drive.


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

Ha ha brilliant.can't beat watching a bit of beading action.i have just moved into a new home....already,im the guy that is always cleaning his car 

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## sevenfourate (Mar 23, 2013)

MrPassat said:


> It shouldn't be 'how sad are you as a detailer' but 'how happy are you as a detailer'.
> It feels good, just do it!
> 
> I love looking at the reflections on a freshly polished car, or the deep black look of freshly dressed tyres...even if the effect is spoilt after the first drive.


Absolutely.

I can spend hours outside, radio on, in the sun - achieving 'nothing' in some peoples eyes.

But i love it !


----------



## Plank (Mar 28, 2018)

I went from couldn't be bothered using a local car cleaners to getting a new car and buying every product under the sun, spending as much time on my new baby (car lol) as is possible, love it 
Every product has a place and coloured MF assigned, never realised I could be this organised,
It's just getting products ordered under the other halfs radar
Just got me Kranzle and to her just another PW.....Little did she know I had it specially made ;-)

Keep up good work : Thumb



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## westerman (Oct 12, 2008)

MrPassat said:


> It shouldn't be 'how sad are you as a detailer' but 'how happy are you as a detailer'.
> It feels good, just do it!
> 
> I love looking at the reflections on a freshly polished car, or the deep black look of freshly dressed tyres...even if the effect is spoilt after the first drive.


You are so right but of course " sad" in the title is in a different context. More regarding how others may refer to our situation. We of course are the happy ones:wave::thumb:

Harry


----------



## Atkinson91 (Oct 3, 2016)

Oh absolutely, that's normal....I often look out my loft windows just to check the cars are doing 'alright' 

if any kids are near them I go out and just hoover the already dust free interior until they go


----------



## bluechimp (Dec 21, 2017)

Atkinson91 said:


> Oh absolutely, that's normal....I often look out my loft windows just to check the cars are doing 'alright'
> 
> if any kids are near them I go out and just hoover the already dust free interior until they go


I do this, if they get too close with there bikes, I can set the alarm off from my fob so I run out and act as if they have hit it. They don't go anywhere near it anymore :devil:


----------



## Kevlar (Nov 12, 2006)

sevenfourate said:


> My neighbours think i'm nuts.
> 
> A few weeks ago i fitted a gas-strut to the bonnet of one of our cars and a small piece of a plastic clip broke off and was rattling around inside the bonnet.
> 
> So just as i was out there with the hoover connected to small piece of hose; trying to retrieve said piece of plastic - one of the neighbours drives past. I caught him shaking his head. I'm guessing he was thinking i was 'hoovering' under the hood as such. Oh well......


Your neighbour is right your an absolute lunatic....everyone thinks your a lunatic on the 197 forum also...thought I recognised your name and the avatar!


----------



## Radish293 (Mar 16, 2012)

I can’t be that bad as I have just and my water bill in and it’s halved. !!!!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## westerman (Oct 12, 2008)

Radish293 said:


> I can't be that bad as I have just and my water bill in and it's halved. !!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


So you discovered ONR as well then?.:wave::thumb:

Harry


----------



## Radish293 (Mar 16, 2012)

I must be really sad. The car is being part-exchanged tomorrow. The dealer hasn't seen it but has given me a fair price. Just spent two hours detailing it for the last time.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fairtony (Mar 12, 2018)

Radish293 said:


> I must be really sad. The car is being part-exchanged tomorrow. The dealer hasn't seen it but has given me a fair price. Just spent two hours detailing it for the last time.


I did the same. I see it more as a fair well/commit to memory type deal. You learn all the intricate angles, curves and subtle details when you care for cars the way we care for them. 
When you have a goodbye detail, you commit to memory all the subtle uniqueness and perhaps more importantly say goodbye to the details you didn't like. 
I happily said goodbye to steel wheels I could never get quite right and fading plastic that needed reblacking every week.


----------



## Tifosi (Apr 4, 2018)

westerman said:


> So having moved into my new retirement home I have to park the car in my space in the small communal car park.
> 
> I can only see the roof and the windscreen from the window.
> Having spruced up the car this morning and applied DD Future Armour we have just had a mini storm with some torrential rain
> ...


It would be abnormal not to behave in such a way.


----------



## Chris Donaldson (Jun 26, 2016)

You've certainly not lost the plot, you're in good company.


----------



## Andy G (Feb 2, 2006)

I don't get the chance or time do do a weekly wash now little one is five !
But still get great pleasure when I'm out at 6.30 on a weekend when able, to get both cars cleaned before the other half and little one are awake and up, even it it rains soon after!
The other half just doesn't get the satisfaction and 'me' time I get from doing it


----------



## sevenfourate (Mar 23, 2013)

Andy G said:


> I don't get the chance or time do do a weekly wash now little one is five !
> But still get great pleasure when I'm out at 6.30 on a weekend when able, to get both cars cleaned before the other half and little one are awake and up, even it it rains soon after!
> The other half just doesn't get the satisfaction and 'me' time I get from doing it


Absolutely about the 'me time'; and of course early doors this time of year being a superb time to be out and alive !

5am start for me today to avoid the sun. I'd got all gear out, cleaned badges with detailing brush, cleaned wheels, Bilberied wheels, rinsed them off, snow foamed the car and rinsed that off by the time my first neighbour appeared just before 6.

To be honest i was a little peeved he was up and about and breaking 'my' tranquility :lol:


----------



## Andy G (Feb 2, 2006)

sevenfourate said:


> To be honest i was a little peeved he was up and about and breaking 'my' tranquility :lol:


I know what you mean :thumb:


----------



## olliewills (Feb 10, 2017)

My boy is fast approaching 2 years old and yeah, it's hard to find dedicated time to spend on the car. Most of the time I spend on her these days is during lunch breaks in work.

I've got a whole bunch of DIY to do today in the hopes that tomorrow I'll have an hour or two free to bucket wash the car, in addition to the usual time-friendly snow foam she gets once a week. 

In terms of being sad, sometimes I just open it front door and look at the car, for no particular reason....


----------



## westerman (Oct 12, 2008)

(double posted, sorry )


----------



## westerman (Oct 12, 2008)

olliewills said:


> My boy is fast approaching 2 years old and yeah, it's hard to find dedicated time to spend on the car. Most of the time I spend on her these days is during lunch breaks in work.
> 
> I've got a whole bunch of DIY to do today in the hopes that tomorrow I'll have an hour or two free to bucket wash the car, in addition to the usual time-friendly snow foam she gets once a week.
> 
> In terms of being sad, sometimes I just open it front door and look at the car, for no particular reason....


Hi Ollie, I remember having 2 young daughters and the time they take up. Not sure car detailing had been invented back then

One thing for sure, don't despair I can recommend retirement and all the freedom it brings and in my case, certainly, the enthusiasm never dies:lol:

Harry


----------



## olliewills (Feb 10, 2017)

westerman said:


> Hi Ollie, I remember having 2 young daughters and the time they take up. Not sure car detailing had been invented back then
> 
> One thing for sure, don't despair I can recommend retirement and all the freedom it brings and in my case, certainly, the enthusiasm never dies
> 
> Harry


It'd probably be wrong of me to start wishing my life away hoping for retirement, but I will nonetheless look forward to that freedom!


----------



## clubber01 (May 29, 2013)

I love it when rain beads off the windscreen when I'm driving and I don't need to use my wipers


----------



## olliewills (Feb 10, 2017)

I reckon this thread has the potential to be a long-runner akin to the likes of 'what detailing did you to today?'.

I'll get us restarted.

I'm genuinely, to my core, excited about the arrival on Monday of my first ever pack of black mamba gloves and am desperately hoping that it won't be a case of 'never meet your idols'.

It occurred to me the other day when drying the tiles around our bath at home after a shower, that I was folding the towel into four and wetting it before use. (In my defence, it is a microfibre towel).


----------



## blurb (Feb 13, 2008)

Just went out in the rain to check how the beading is holding up on the car. A bit patchy is the answer, so planning to try BSD applied to a wet car tomorrow with a 50/50 of Done & Dusted on the bonnet to find out if I can see the reputed bling of D&D.


----------



## westerman (Oct 12, 2008)

olliewills said:


> I reckon this thread has the potential to be a long-runner akin to the likes of 'what detailing did you to today?'.
> 
> I'll get us restarted.
> 
> ...


:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## crash486 (Apr 6, 2015)

Why am I taking pictures of left over snowfoam on the driveway? Is it like people taking pics of their food?

Polar Blast 5 hrs after application in pic below









crash486


----------



## olliewills (Feb 10, 2017)

crash486 said:


> Why am I taking pictures of left over snowfoam on the driveway? Is it like people taking pics of their food?
> 
> Polar Blast 5 hrs after application in pic below
> 
> ...


I reckon our version of food photos has to be beading shots right?

I had another sad moment today. Just spent a few hours pressure washing the block-paved driveway. I'd just finished and was admiring how clean it looked and then the in-laws (who are staying with us for the week) pulled their car straight onto it.

I felt bad for my car. The driveway is it's home and it should have been the first car to enjoy the fact that I'd cleaned it. Instead some other car is parked there and my car is relegated to parking on the road next to the drive.


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

clubber01 said:


> I love it when rain beads off the windscreen when I'm driving and I don't need to use my wipers


It's not just me then. :lol:


----------



## Kenan (Sep 7, 2015)

uruk hai said:


> It's not just me then.


Or me 

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sawel (Aug 5, 2016)

I've had my F-Type R over 3 months now and am still using valeting paper for the footwells to protect the mats.


----------



## Scotie (Aug 24, 2016)

Sawel said:


> I've had my F-Type R over 3 months now and am still using valeting paper for the footwells to protect the mats.


i still do this on my 2005 e46 :lol:


----------



## Sawel (Aug 5, 2016)

Scotie said:


> i still do this on my 2005 e46 :lol:


I can't see myself stopping it anytime soon to be honest!


----------



## Scotie (Aug 24, 2016)

Sawel said:


> I can't see myself stopping it anytime soon to be honest!


I have 500 autosmart mats, so im not either :lol:


----------



## Sawel (Aug 5, 2016)

Scotie said:


> I have 500 autosmart mats, so im not either :lol:


Great minds and all that...


----------



## Andy1972 (Jan 12, 2014)

My wife thinks I’m crazy washing the car every week so I stand no chance. In fact she’s given up now which is great as she’s no idea what products I’m buying haha


----------



## Peteo48 (Jun 12, 2013)

I look out of my window at the car to check on beading. Another thing I do, after a heavy shower (especially after a dry spell) is feel the texture of the paint to see how much crud the rain has washed off. I will also wash the car on a rainy day in between showers as I figure the rain is almost like a pre wash. I hose it down as well and this behaviour draws pitying glances.


----------



## Sawel (Aug 5, 2016)

Peteo48 said:


> I look out of my window at the car to check on beading. Another thing I do, after a heavy shower (especially after a dry spell) is *feel the texture of the paint* to see how much crud the rain has washed off. I will also wash the car on a rainy day in between showers as I figure the rain is almost like a pre wash. I hose it down as well and this behaviour draws pitying glances.


With your bare hands?


----------



## westerman (Oct 12, 2008)

My wife has stopped saying how nice the car is or how nice to the touch the door handles are.
I'm convinced she thinks if she encourages me I'll just go out and but more products.:lol::lol:


----------



## HEADPHONES (Jan 1, 2008)

My microfiber cloths have been washed and dried.
I've just finished sitting down inspecting my
cloths for any specs of contaminants before storing them.
What with me wearing reading glasses now, my wife said that from a distance it looks as if I'm concentrating on a difficult crossword!


----------



## olliewills (Feb 10, 2017)

westerman said:


> My wife has stopped saying how nice the car is or how nice to the touch the door handles are.
> I'm convinced she thinks if she encourages me I'll just go out and but more products.


My partner still thinks I'm crazy to wash the car as often as I do, but equally, and I consider this progress, she'll occasionally point out people driving down the road in expensive cars that are covered in crap and say "has the money to buy it but not the time to wash it!"

I'm sure we've all seen these kinds of cars. The ones that bug me most are the range rovers where you can barely read the rear plate but you know they've never seen a dirt road in their life.


----------



## 00mike00 (Jul 10, 2018)

I’m not sure if it’s sad or not but I’ve effectively sold cars because I got them looking good and couldn’t bear to take them through a winter.
I had a gorgeous Nissan 300ZX Z31 two years ago and I spent 6 hours on the paint, restoring it by hand. The results were pleasing but come end of September, she looked so good and I had no garage. So I sold her to the highest bidder.

I’m the other kind of sad mostly about my quality of work, I’m always disappointed by the end because I know I couldn’t resolve something. I get one Saturday or Sunday every so often to do the work and I always get apprehensive about how it’ll turn out. Haha ha jesus, now I sound nuts.


----------



## Boothy (Aug 19, 2010)

I'm known as a 'Serial Polisher' to my friends and just plain barking to me neighbours. I've only had my current car since the 6th August and I've already waxed it three times, lol. Its therapeutic if you ask me!


----------



## Cyclonetog (Jul 22, 2018)

Boothy said:


> I've only had my current car since the 6th August and I've already waxed it three times, lol. Its therapeutic if you ask me!


Ive had my car 2 1/2 weeks and I'm still waiting for my wax to come in the post!


----------



## Boothy (Aug 19, 2010)

Cyclonetog said:


> Ive had my car 2 1/2 weeks and I'm still waiting for my wax to come in the post!


Full machine polish on Tuesday too :buffer::lol:


----------



## Stormchaser (Aug 25, 2008)

I gave this a full detail before I parted with it for the Lexus. 








Just seemed the right thing to do. Now I have to keep this clean which is more of a challenge. 








But I love doing it and it gives me a great sense of achievement.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TGi (Oct 15, 2012)

Father in Law: See the Lorry outside
Me: Yeah?
FIL: How would you bring a shine back on that? 
Me: well you could give it a good wash, clay bar.....
FIL: But that will take ages and not my f'in Lorry
Me: Got any t-cut? I have my DA and a cheap pad
2 hours later:








Far from perfect but way better than it was 
All the while the Mrs and Mother in law calling us sad polishing a lorry on our own time.


----------

